
Artificial gravity breaks free from science fiction - jelliclesfarm
https://phys.org/news/2019-07-artificial-gravity-free-science-fiction.html
======
ailideex
Not much new here, just scaling down the production of centripetal force.

> The engineer lies down on a metal platform that looks like a hospital
> gurney, part of a machine that engineers call a short-radius centrifuge.
> After a quick countdown, the platform begins to rotate around the room,
> first slowly and then faster and faster.

